# Nipples or mites?



## theRatGirl (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm tired. I can't think straight and I need a second opinion. A woman contacted me needing help with her oops litter. She's asking about these spots... I know its a girl btw


----------



## theRatGirl (Feb 25, 2015)

Nvm I got it


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

For future reference, mites are invisible to the naked eye.


----------



## theRatGirl (Feb 25, 2015)

Yeah I know. I was just so tired last night... Disregard this entire thread


----------

